# Need help with an old Craftsman lathe



## bluegrassfan76 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hello everyone, hoping some of you could help me out. My wife was recently given her grandfather's old Craftsman lathe, model 113.23881. She has turned a few candlesticks and holders and similar items but REALLY wants to turn a bowl. I am hoping to find what she needs to do that and purchase it for her for Christmas but I will admit I know absolutely nothing about lathes or what she needs and she isn't really for sure where to look or what she would need for a model that old. I build some pallet wood furniture on the side but have never touched a lathe. If someone here could direct me to a website that would sell what she needs and tell me just what pieces to order I would greatly appreciate it! If it's too old and parts cannot be found for it I would understand but I am hoping there is an option out there. Thank you in advance for any help!


MIKE


----------



## bluegrassfan76 (Sep 8, 2018)

Here are some pics of the old lathe if that helps.


----------



## Zak Wyant (Apr 28, 2020)

Were you ever able to find the part you needed? I just obtained this same model, and need to finds the same thing.


----------

